# Easy Schwinn bow pedal cap removal



## Pantmaker (Sep 22, 2014)

I have found a very easy solution to remove pedal caps. No more frustrating prying, poking and scratching with knives and screwdrivers. Set the pedal cap in a bench vise as shown and slowly and gently tighten vise (this takes very little force.) While tightening, gently rock the pedal back and forth. It will come off with about the same force it takes to remove a beer cap. I did 4 sets without so much as a scratch.


----------



## spoker (Sep 22, 2014)

great tip


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 22, 2014)

great idea.i'm kinda old school though,and kinda like to see them fly across the garage when i hit them with a screwdriver and hammer


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 22, 2014)

Great idea,no scratches is very cool.


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 22, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> great idea.i'm kinda old school though,and kinda like to see them fly across the garage when i hit them with a screwdriver and hammer




Lol..I hear you..I'm pretty sure I still hold the Arizona state record for headset cup distance. POW!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2014)

That doesn't look as fun as popping them off with a big screw driver and hammer. I gave my handed down family vice to my Son so that I could enjoy working with cave man tools.   Seriously, thanks for that tip and I'll definitely try it out next time I visit my vice.


----------

